# Magazine restrictions for Pheasants (and grouse)



## Aaryq (Jan 25, 2007)

Howdy folks. What's the maximum amount of rounds you're allowed to load in a magazine (or is it the maximum rounds a magazine+chamber can physically hold) while hunting phesant in ND? Reason being, is I leave for the big sand box in late Sept, so I figure if I know what shotgun I want to get now, I'll have 7-9 months to save up for it (a long with a bunch of other goodies).


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

3 total between chamber and magazine.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

You can get any shotgun you want, you just need a plug if it can fit more than 2 in the mag. About 2-5" of dowel and you are good to go.

It is kinda different. I've hunted several other states and ND is the only one with this restriction for upland that I know of. I don't really care, my Beretta 391 can only hold 3 from the factory.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

In the MN, you can use as many as you can fit in your gun.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

^^ same with SD...and believe me that comes in handy when about 20 roosters get up in front of you and you empty your magazine so fast everyone around you just stares in amazement, espically when you get one bird out of the deal


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

big_al_09 said:


> In the MN, you can use as many as you can fit in your gun.


Except if Phez hunting on WPA's. Then you better have' er plugged and using non-tox shot.


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN (Aug 31, 2006)

"Aaryq" never mind how man shells are permitted in a shotgun. Just keep your head down and your eyes open and use good judgement.

Come home safe and sound.....and Thank You Much!

* "Garry Owen!"*


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

BIRDSHOOTER said:


> big_al_09 said:
> 
> 
> > In the MN, you can use as many as you can fit in your gun.
> ...


I don't have to worry about that because I'm always on private land.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> you empty your magazine so fast everyone around you just stares in amazement, espically when you get one bird out of the deal


Maybe you should stick to three shells, and try to set up a clean, focused shot to make each one count. I find THAT hard enough as it is.

Three in ND - makes getting a triple that much more exciting!


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

three in ohio as well


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

We have very limited pheasant hunting in NC (a few wild birds on the Outer Banks) and the rule of thumb is migratory birds, the gun gets plugged all else what ever you can swing. I tried a pre-ban benelli one time fully loaded in Kansas and it made for too much weight forward and did nothing for scratching a pheasant out of the air. I load my own shells and use a plugged 20 ga. now. :beer:

Below is from the NC Wildlife Resources Commission. You are doing the right thing by asking because almost every state is different!

Shotguns
 Shotguns must be no larger than 10-gauge.
 When hunting migratory game birds, shotguns must be plugged
so as to limit their maximum capacity to three shells.

Thank you for your service!


----------

